# Medicion de RPM en maquinas herramientas.



## mario18560 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hola:

Ante todo, perdon si publique en lugar equivocado. Necesito que alguien me oriente sobre como hacer para medir revoluciones (RPM) en forma precisa, en maquinas herramientas giratorias (agujereadoras, tornos, motores electricos en general, etc).
Lo unico que encontre en la web son los metodos estroboscopicos; pero intercalar un disco circular graduado (o RPM gage) en las maquinas que mencione es casi imposible, y la medicion tampoco es muy exacta que digamos.

Gracias de antemano.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## thevenin (Sep 26, 2006)

¿Y con un tacómetro?

http://usuarios.lycos.es/jomasi/cuentakm.htm


----------



## maunix (Sep 26, 2006)

mario18560 dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Ante todo, perdon si publique en lugar equivocado. Necesito que alguien me oriente sobre como hacer para medir revoluciones (RPM) en forma precisa, en maquinas herramientas giratorias (agujereadoras, tornos, motores electricos en general, etc).
> Lo unico que encontre en la web son los metodos estroboscopicos; pero intercalar un disco circular graduado (o RPM gage) en las maquinas que mencione es casi imposible, y la medicion tampoco es muy exacta que digamos.
> ...



Mario, busca información sobre "encoders".  No se que precisión necesitas para medir RPM pero midiendo el ancho de los pulsos de un encoder puedes determinar la velocidad que lleva o bien las RPM.

Te sugiero que te busques alguno de uso industrial si es que quieres algo robusto.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 26, 2006)

y que tal sensores de hal como los que llevan los ventiladores de PC. Solo debes buscar el lugar idoneo donde pegarlos con Aradit standar

Otro metodo mas rudo pero barato es utilizar el chiporeteo de las escobillas y un fitro pasa alto, pero precision, no se.

No te obcesiones con eso de la precision, falta que el cliente quiera pagar para ver un digito estable. En realidad si la maquina no debe estar sincronizada con otro mecanismo, el margen es grande siempre que la velocidad sea lo suficientemente estable para que no se note.


----------

